

Robotic insect: World's smallest flying robot takes off - T-A
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-22380287

======
eksith
"It will take "a few more years" before the robo-flies will be able to carry a
power source".

I'm not so sure. I have a feeling that if these can be made even smaller, it
would effectively require _less_ power than it currently needs.

Right now, the material weight is adding a proportionally greater burden to
the wings and the required power goes up. but if these can be made with even
lighter materials and in even smaller scales, they may be able to scavenge
solar power or receive wireless power via radio waves.

In fact, it's exactly these types of gadgets that can benefit the most from
wireless since they just need to waft into the vicinity of a transmitter to
absorb energy. A smaller battery (or super capacitor) can store it quickly
before it has to move away to do whatever job it needs to do.

